# Tiger barb coloration



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

I've always loved the neon orange accents on the snout and the dorsal, anal, and caudal fins of tiger barbs, but I've been wondering - do the intensities of these accents vary with the dominance/aggression of the individual barbs? Obviously, the females are duller and fuller-bodied, but it seems even among my males that the bright orange tends to be more prominent in the most dominant barb. 

So, does the intensity of the orange correlate with the barb pecking order?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most likely yes, its the same way with some of my cichlids. The dominate male will have the best colors.


----------

